
Microsoft Gives You a FREE Laptop,If Its Unable to Upgrade Your PC to Windows10 - dascript
http://sci-fo.com/microsoft-is-giving-away-free-laptops-if-its-unable-to-upgrade-your-pc-to-windows-10/
======
brudgers
Accurate information from Microsoft: [https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/store/locations/windows-10-u...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/store/locations/windows-10-upgrade-challenge)

